# Dispatcher; Regis College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*There is also a PART TIME position available. I just didn't want to use space and time posting it as well.*

Dispatcher, Full Time (64782)
Institution:
*Regis College*

Location:
Weston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/26/2019

Type:
Full-Time

Notes:
included in *Diversity and Inclusion* Email

*Summary*

The Dispatcher operates a computer-aided dispatch system, receives emergency and non-emergency calls for assistance, and assists visitors to the Campus Police Station.

*Functions*


Operate the College switchboard and transfer calls to proper departments.
Process requests for information regarding vehicle registration, driving records, and warrants.
Operate a variety of communications equipment including radio consoles, telephones, and computer systems.
Utilize the Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal to run license plates and outstanding warrants.
Perform timely dispatch by way of the two-way radio system of law enforcement on campus.
Report to Weston Police, Fire, EMS, emergency personnel all emergencies within the college or as otherwise directed by Campus Police.
Monitor alarm systems (intrusion, card access, carbon monoxide, fire, and duress) throughout the College. Dispatch appropriate units as needed.
Assist faculty, staff, students, and visitors who come to Campus Police for routine business and emergencies.
Responsible for the distribution of emergency messaging when required.
Monitor telephone system for trouble alarms and report to vendor and superiors.
Monitor CCTV camera system and document and report irregularities.
Maintain records with Campus Conference & Events.
Contact Facilities Management administrators when necessary regarding emergency repairs, snow removal, etc.
Contact College administration when necessary regarding student issues.
Assist in processing Regis College parking permits.
Enter citations into records management system.
*Additional Information*

*Requirements*


Must be a high school graduate or have a GED.
Ability to positively interact with a diverse population and uphold the College's commitment to inclusive excellence. Must have excellent communication and customer service skills to deal effectively with a wide variety of College personnel and/or outside individuals/organizations.
Must be able to work a flexible schedule and be available for call-ins, holdovers, holidays, nights and weekends.
Good computer skills required. Ability to work and maintain a positive relationship with the Campus Police Department and other personnel.
*Working Conditions/Physical Demands *


While performing the duties of this job, the employee is regularly required to talk or hear. The employee is frequently required to stand, walk and sit. The employee is occasionally required to use hands to finger, handle, or feel; reach with hands and arms and climb or balance.
The noise level in the work environment is usually moderate.
May spend extended periods at terminal, on telephone, or operating other office machines requiring eye-hand coordination and finger dexterity.
_The above statements are intended to describe the general nature and level of work being performed by people assigned to do this job. The above is not intended to be an exhaustive list of all responsibilities and duties required._

_External and internal applicants, as well as position incumbents who become disabled as defined under the Americans with Disabilities Act, must be able to perform the essential job functions (as listed) either unaided or with the assistance of a reasonable accommodation to be determined by management on a case-by-case basis._

*In employment, as in education, Regis College is committed to equal opportunity and affirmative action. Regis does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, age, religion, creed, sex, gender identity or expression, sexual orientation, ethnic or national origin, ancestry, citizenship, marital or parental status, physical or mental disability, genetic information, pregnancy, veteran's status, membership in uniformed services or any other protected status.*

*Application Information*
Contact:
Regis College

Online App. Form:
https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs/ViewJobDetails?job=64782&clientkey


----------

